# Small schoolers for 20L Krib tank?



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

I recently got what is believed to be a pair of Kribs from a friend of mine. He was looking for something interesting in his community tank and someone at his LFS gave a bit of misinformation about keeping them in a large community, so he needed to re-home them as their terrorizing of other fish was a bit of hassle for him  Anyway, I set the 20L up for them and have a few plants in there as well as a long piece of drift wood to act as their little territory (which is working nicely)...but I'm looking to get a few tetras or something in there with them. I did a fairly large water change yesterday and they proceeded to court with each other in an aggressive manner for quite some time. There were a few lip locking sessions as well. Now assuming they're male/female and a pair I'm expecting to see eggs soon if my understanding of their behavior is correct :dancing: I know adding some dither fish can strengthen a pairs bond as well.

Does anyone have any experience with what would be a nice addition to the tank? I'd like something that won't get too big, and something that will generally leave the Kribs/fry alone and can be fought off fairly easily. I know Kribs are supposed to be good parents.

Also, I good bottom feeder would be nice for some cleaning up...but I'm just afraid a pleco of some kind would find eggs to be a nice snack  . Someone told me an upside-down cat wouldn't be a bad idea but I was under the impression they could get pretty big?

Any helpful input would be appreciated, thanks :thumb:


----------

